# Best rhinestone software



## mckenney (Aug 3, 2011)

I am looking to purchase a different rhinestone design software or add-on. A couple years ago I bought Bling-It and not too happy with it. I know that I can create rhinestone designs in Coreldraw but it takes some time. Any suggestions? Thanks. Jim


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

mckenney said:


> I am looking to purchase a different rhinestone design software or add-on. A couple years ago I bought Bling-It and not too happy with it. I know that I can create rhinestone designs in Coreldraw but it takes some time. Any suggestions? Thanks. Jim


Jim, I think coreldraw is a good start. Once you get coreldraw look at either easystone or trw. either software will guide you down the path of rhinestone automation.

There are numerous threads here, discussing opinions on which one is better. I have been using easystone since version 1, way before trw came out with their software, so since I made that investment I found no reason to switch. Both have 100's of videos that you can watch and learn from and even improve your techniques from.

TRW has more of an email support line and I find that easystone also has an email support and facebook forum offering support.

I also have winpcsign 2012, but I find winpcsign overall not to be as friendly for drawing and rhinestones as corel, but use it mainly for connecting to my cutter.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

If you are using corel draw you can get a little bit of a head start using the blend tool, but i think it would be more for doing outlines and such. I use ACS for my rhinestone work.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I use WinPCPro 2014 for all of what I do from signs to Rhinestones I have not seen the need to go to any other software. I have looked and looked and for the price point it is doing what everyone else is doing pretty well..


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

I use the Rhinestone Wizard from The Rhinestone World and am very happy with it. Great customer service with lots of great educational videos. Works with Corel including X7. Before you buy anything do a search and read what others are doing.


----------

